# Danbury Woes - Part IV Still more leaks.



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm getting bored with this as I'm sure you are but its a therapy putting it all down.

Next we went on our summer holiday to Scotland if you have been keeping up it has already been back to Danbury's twice so we thought we were sorted (apart from a leak in a side window during a thunderstorm).

On our first night in the borders we woke up to wet bedding, the headlining was dripping wet. Couldn't see the source of the leak but the roof vent was ajar - we nearly came straight back to England but we soldiered on.

The bed then became difficult to deploy and put away. Eventually we could see that the whole bed base was being pulled from the floor - requiring emergency repairs. One of the nylock nuts was too tight on the bolt forming part of the cantilever hinge making the bed lock in an intermediate position. The bed base was fixed to the flooring surface with tiny screws which were unable to cope with the forces exerted by me trying to open and close the bed. This was sorted by me but I had to buy a socket set to undo the bolt. I had never heard of a nylock nut tightning itself.

The rest of the holiday passed uneventfully except that the water filling was a pain as the pipe from the filler went along before it went down so it tended to be a slow filler also with no water gauge you had to guess when it was nearly full. Too full and the tank would leak from the (inaccessable) inspection hatch. Also there was not enough ventilation so we bought a Fiamma turbovent to fit later.

We stopped off at Danbury's on the way home showed them the problem with the side windows and they arranged for the window manufacturer to do a home visit. We enquired about fitting a water gauge and our turbovent. We also pointed out that the original Fiamma vent was a very tight fit in the van roof and from the inside at least looked distorted.

A few weeks later we got a quote for the work to fit the new bits which Danbury offered at a discount as we had had so much trouble, it was still a lot of money so we waited for the side windows to be repaired first. It took four weeks for him to come and 15 minutes to fit new parts (but the guy did come from Cheshire to sort it).

We went on a rally and encountered no further problems I bought a water cap with a hose connection which greatly simplified the filling. 

Then I got shingles which pushed the van back in the priorities. When better I went on a short holiday to Dorset again without problems but we still hadn't had the water gauge or my turbovent fitted.

I promise the next part of the saga will be the last. At least I hope so.

Regards Frank


----------

